# Have you ever asked a guy out?



## NYchic (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I just did over the weekend over email. It was the first time I ever did such a thing. I am NEVER doing it again. I asked out this guy I used to work w/ and I had a big crush on him since June.

I don't want get into it, long story but have you ever done it? Share your experiences. And do you think girls should ask guys out? I don't think they should but I am glad I did because I thought about this guy a lot and it was an experience so/


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 25, 2007)

Never have and never will. I have seen my friends ask guys out and the guy ends up thinking they are cheap. Why? I dunno.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2007)

i've never done it just cu i'm shy. i don't see anything wrong with it, though.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 25, 2007)

yes i did






we worked together and i knew that he had a crush on me for months

but he didnt less more then 2 weeks

ahahahahh


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 25, 2007)

Every guy I've ever been with, I asked them out. I am the type of Girl who goes after what I want. I would just say..."Let's go out sometime, here's my number...Call Me"

I think the idea of waiting for a guy to ask is old-fashioned. If you like someone and want to pursue a relationship, why not show iniative and make a move??? I never understood the whole..."Guys are supposed to ask" thing. Imagine all the pressure Guys feel!! Not to mention the intimidation of asking out a pretty girl and the fear of rejection. I am a no games type!!


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a friend ask this guy I knew to my prom for me, I didn't even know his first name and we didn't really talk he just seemed nice. He later confessed that he had been crushing on me for months and asked me out... and now, three years later, he's my husband. All I wanted was a prom date lol.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 25, 2007)

I never have but don't seeing any harm in doing so.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 25, 2007)

I am a go-and-get-it girl too!!! it's the aquarius in us... that we don't have the issue for thinking its beneath us.

examples of my asking guys out-

when i was a senior i asked my date to our senior ball. i actually was asked twice but said no... because i was a big snot in HS and wanted someone who would look perfect next to my dress, which was red. so instead i said no to the others and asked a junior... and we had a blast.

in my early 20's I was in line and this guy behind me was just GORGEOUS... i mean, it was too much for me to just let him stand there by himself. so i told him he had amazing posture for a guy just standing in line waiting for a coffee. he thought that line was brill, better than eyes or smile or whatever. anyhoo, we went out for a bit.

in my later 20's, i flirted like a mad drunk girl with my friend's roommate, even though i knew he was in the middle of girl issues, and now he's my husband.

i am pretty sure that no one i've ever asked out ever got the impression that i was desperate or a floozy or easy. i am pretty sure they knew right away that i was just the type of girl who was pro-active with her life.

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Every guy I've ever been with, I asked them out. I am the type of Girl who goes after what I want. I would just say..."Let's go out sometime, here's my number...Call Me" 
I think the idea of waiting for a guy to ask is old-fashioned. If you like someone and want to pursue a relationship, why not show iniative and make a move??? I never understood the whole..."Guys are supposed to ask" thing. Imagine all the pressure Guys feel!! Not to mention the intimidation of asking out a pretty girl and the fear of rejection. I am a no games type!!


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a friend ask this guy I knew to my prom for me, I didn't even know his first name and we didn't really talk he just seemed nice. He later confessed that he had been crushing on me for months and asked me out... and now, three years later, he's my husband. All I wanted was a prom date lol. Aww that's too cute!

I don't have a problem with it either though I don't think I've done it that much now that I think about it.


----------



## mayyami (Oct 25, 2007)

No I haven't.

But ... i wish i had the courage, i'll just be too damn scared.

but cheers to you for doing so.


----------



## msmegz (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, I asked my current boyfriend out. I knew he liked me though so there wasn't much risk involved, haha


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 25, 2007)

yes I asked my bf out. We had been talking online for a week or so, and had met once in a group for lunch and I had been talking about him at work for all that time, and we went out for work drinks one friday. I rang him up when I was in the bathroom totally drunk and said "i was wondering if maybe you'd like to go for a coffee sometime. Unless you don't want to. Then we wont. But it'd be cool if you did'

he accepted





I can see situations in which guys MIGHT think you were cheap but i think it's all about putting the right image across. And guys that think girls are cheap just because you ask em out are *******s anyway, lol.

but yeah. I don't know if my current bf thinks I'm cheap. I guess he doesnt, HAHA!


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 26, 2007)

no i have never asked a guy out. i am just too shy.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 26, 2007)

I am afraid of rejection so no. I dont enjoy the feeling of wanting to jump off a bridge.


----------



## Lia (Oct 26, 2007)

Yup

The first time Bruno and I had dinner together was 2 days after we first kissed - i sent him a SMS asking if he wanted to have dinner at night.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Every guy I've ever been with, I asked them out. I am the type of Girl who goes after what I want. I would just say..."Let's go out sometime, here's my number...Call Me" 
I think the idea of waiting for a guy to ask is old-fashioned. If you like someone and want to pursue a relationship, why not show iniative and make a move??? I never understood the whole..."Guys are supposed to ask" thing. Imagine all the pressure Guys feel!! Not to mention the intimidation of asking out a pretty girl and the fear of rejection. I am a no games type!!

I agree whole heartidly, I see nothing wrong with either sex making the first move, anyone thinks a girls cheep for asking is not worth having anyway. If you do not ask, you might miss out on someone you like.
I wish I would listen to my advise, I am extremly shy and I do fear rejection.


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Every guy I've ever been with, I asked them out. I am the type of Girl who goes after what I want. I would just say..."Let's go out sometime, here's my number...Call Me" 
I think the idea of waiting for a guy to ask is old-fashioned. If you like someone and want to pursue a relationship, why not show iniative and make a move??? I never understood the whole..."Guys are supposed to ask" thing. Imagine all the pressure Guys feel!! Not to mention the intimidation of asking out a pretty girl and the fear of rejection. I am a no games type!!

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 26, 2007)

It is human nature for men to want to do the hunting. I am not saying there is something wrong with a lady asking a guy out. However, I can understand if it makes a guy feel weird. With that in mind, I don't see anything wrong with throwing hints at a guy. As far as asking a guy out is concerned, I don't do it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't and probably never will. If I liked a guy, I'd let him know. But I wouldn't bother going so far as to ask him out. I'd leave that up to him if he wanted to ask me out or not.

I don't think there's anything wrong with it, but it's just not something that I would do.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 26, 2007)

I havent but have nothing against it =) why not?


----------



## kitsune89 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never asked a guy out. I thought about asking my current boyfriend out but everytime I got up the nerve I chickened out so I just waited for him to ask. I'm just too shy


----------



## veilchen (Oct 27, 2007)

I did it but I don't think I would ever do it again because it really didn't pay off.

There was this guy at university whom I had liked very much for quite some time, but he was really shy and reserved so I plucked up all my courage and asked him to go to the movies. I did it all the time, over and and over again, and he always agreed but never initiated any date. We had a great time but it still came to nothing because even after 6 months of this, he still wouldn't go further than a peck on the cheek. I then never contacted him again and he never called me of his own either. Some time later I wrote him a letter asking him what had been wrong, whether he wasn't that into me or whether I had acted weird or anything. His response? He was too shy to try and do anything of his own accord and thought I didn't like him that much ... Huh?? After I had asked him out again and again for half a year?? Men can be so stupid and I have learned my lesson.

So nowadays, iff he doesn't like me enough to ask me out, I will certainly not do it for him, no matter how much I like him.


----------



## han (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am afraid of rejection so no. I dont enjoy the feeling of wanting to jump off a bridge. lol^^no i havent ask a guy out but dont feel theres anything wrong with it though, most of my attractions have been friends though so it was easy to just hang out.


----------



## NYchic (Nov 1, 2007)

Well the guy that I asked, me and him had a convo last night. He contacted me, I was very surprised cuz I totally thought he rejected me but I guess not. So we'll see where it goes. Hopefully it works out!!!!


----------



## Lelenn (Nov 2, 2007)

Never done it, but I see nothing wrong with it. I actually think that guys prefer it.


----------



## Leony (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah I did, to my husband before we got married. He was like one of those shy guy and I don't wanna wait forever just to wait him to ask me out haha. It was only a JOKE after all but he took it seriously lmao. Now I'm in love with him for 8 years.

I don't really see anything wrong with asking a guy out.


----------



## anisia (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't think there's anything wrong with askin a guy out but I haven't/wouldn't do it ... I'd feel real funny doin it and I do know that most guys like the chase anyway even if they deny it lol ... it makes them work for what they want


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 7, 2007)

I have, and don't recall too much about it. Hell, obviously I have no fear, because I asked John to marry me LOL! He kept trying to postpone the inevitable, and I wasn't having it...


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 7, 2007)

I have never asked a man for a date, but now that I am single again, ( widow ) I may have too, if I can get over my skittishness. Fifty - Nine years old and skittish what I poor example am I.* Love - Beyonce*


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 7, 2007)

Lol, Aquilah!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NYchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well the guy that I asked, me and him had a convo last night. He contacted me, I was very surprised cuz I totally thought he rejected me but I guess not. So we'll see where it goes. Hopefully it works out!!!! _Yay! I hope it works out for you.




_
_Anyway, I've never asked a guy out, I'm too shy. _


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow. Yesterday, long story short, there's a guy a work that I'm totally diggin'. I've been having problem with my car and he's been helping, will come get me at lunch to look under the hood etc. Well I wasn't here yesterday as my is in the shop. I was talking to my co-worker, yes she knows I have a lil' crush and told her to give him my home number. Well needless to say he didn't call me. And I haven't seen him today at all, he usually comes by our office 3-4 times daily. So now I feel like a jackass. My co-worker said she didn't have a chance to give him my number but something tells me something else transpired. Oh well, two more days till Friday and a 3-day weekend :/


----------



## NYchic (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _Yay! I hope it works out for you.



_
_Anyway, I've never asked a guy out, I'm too shy. _





Awwwww you're so cute. I am somewhat shy myself but I was like I have to do this so I can STOP thinking about this guy. It was driving me crazy now I don't think about him much anymore and my feelings have somehow decreased.
And no it did not work out. You know that line "He's just not that into you." Well that's what happened with me. I don't think he is that interested, he texts me sometimes out of the blue and 1 time he wanted to see me late night. I said no cuz I had just gotten home. And then he is like oh maybe we will hang this weekend but he never makes plans. So I let him go. If he contacts me again, I will prolly just ignore him. I mean it's been 3 weeks since I asked him, you think I would have seen him by now? But no haven't seen him so I am thinking he is NOT interested at all. Any feedback? What do you guys think?

I am sad, back when I liked him, I like loved him and he just seemed like a great person. Oh well/ I always fall hard


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 14, 2007)

I dont see anything wrong with it but I personaly have never done it. I sort of have this strange belief that if the guy doesnt ask you out or ask you for your number hes not interested. Although I sort of also know this isnt true, as proven by some of the girls right here!

I might do it at some point in my life....but I havent yet lol....Im not really brave


----------



## Forbidden (Dec 13, 2007)

_I say, do it! I think its hot when a girl has the confidence to approach me and or ask me out ... _

_Just because you approach a guy doesn't make you cheap, slutty or a skank. How you present yourself, act and speak reflect that. _

_I honestly think a lot of women do not approach men because out of fear. As someone said earlier ... How do you think we (men) feel about doing it? Remember that the next time a guy approaches you. _


----------



## andrea90 (Dec 13, 2007)

I would be very flattered if a girl asked me out. I am usually too shy myself to make the first move unless I know her really well.


----------



## Katrinah (Dec 13, 2007)

Nah, havent yet. Maybe someday lol


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 13, 2007)

Absolutely!

My SO was shy and was worried in case I didn't like him that way. I got fed up with dropping hints and just asked him over one night. We've been together over 3 years now and are engaged.

It does work! I hate the mentality that a girl shouldn't ask a guy out, that if he's worth it he'll ask you. Well, I thought he was worth it. That's why I asked him. I've been sent horrible messages on another site when I mentioned this. Basically told I was a whore for asking him out, that I'd made it "too easy" for him and we wouldn't last. Wahtever.


----------



## Forbidden (Jan 2, 2008)

I loved your post Sirvinya! I agree 100%. Like I said in my post earlier, approaching a guy doesnâ€™t make you â€œeasy or cheapâ€ â€¦ it is how you act and carry yourself that determines that.


----------



## justdragmedown (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I kinda asked my boyfriend out not to date but just to chill. I met him on the highway so we exchanged numbers and started hanging out


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 2, 2008)

i did once or twice in my dating days...it didnt turn out well


----------



## lummerz (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep..of course. When i do, i always make sure that the guy likes me first before I do anything. Ohh, if he keeps looking at you or smiling at you...its usually a pretty good indicator that he likes ya, at least from my experiences.

I wouldn't go up to a guy that i had a crush on if i knew that he didn't give me a second look.


----------



## Sita (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never done that, because I am too shy.


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 23, 2008)

I've never been one to do the whole, dating thing. But I usually am the one to make the first move. I can pick up on signals pretty well and know when a guy is interested in me. I pounced my man the night I met him. Heh. He had no complaints and he still laughs about it. In a good way of course because it kind of came out of the blue.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 26, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with it. I have before (and shyly tried to play it off as "friends going to eat/watch a movie/etc"). I'm working on being confident and assertive, wish me luck for next time!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 12, 2008)

Well. my mom said in back when i was in school girls arnt suppose to ask boys out, but i did . But it was rare


----------

